
Sipeed MAIX: inexpensive,  crowd-funded RISC-V module - jdblair
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sipeed-maix-the-world-first-risc-v-64-ai-module#/
======
arto
Two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18448003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18448003)

------
chubs
The CPU / SoC appears to be a 'Kendryte K210' which looks like you can simply
download the SDK from github - which seems pretty impressive to me :)
[https://github.com/kendryte/kendryte-freertos-
sdk](https://github.com/kendryte/kendryte-freertos-sdk)

